# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Âu >  Lễ hội hoa Floriade giữa thành Venlo - Sự kiện hiếm có 10 năm một lần

## hangnt

*Ngay từ đầu năm, CNNGo đã đưa Venlo, vào danh sách 10 điểm đến du lịch hàng đầu trong năm 2012 vì từ 5/4-7/10/2012, Venlo là nơi diễn ra sự kiện Triển lãm hoa Floriade 2012. Đây là sự kiện chỉ được tổ chức mười năm một lần.* 



Venlo cách sân bay quốc tế Schiphol, Amsterdam chỉ hai giờ di chuyển bằng xe hơi.
Vườn hoa đẹp nhất châu Âu Keukenhof 2012 năm nay sẽ là những làn đường trải đầy hoa dài tổng cộng đến 15km, được tô điểm bởi 4,5 triệu bông tulip phủ khắp 32 hecta, 7 triệu bụi hoa trồng bằng tay, hơn 2.500 cây trong đó có nhiều hàng cây cổ thụ tỏa bóng mát cùng hàng nghìn tác phẩm điêu khắc, sắp đặt của nghệ sĩ Hà Lan len lỏi giữa cỏ và hoa, đem đén cho khách thưởng lãm một chốn nghỉ ngơi, thư giãn, dạo bộ lý tưởng.

Không chỉ trưng bày hoa, Floriade còn là điểm giới thiệu những xu thế mới, hình thức mới trong nghệ thuật chơi hoa ở khắp thế giới, đồng thời là nơi những nhà chuyên môn tìm đến để thu thập thêm kiến thức, kinh nghiệm về việc săn sóc, bảo vệ hoa, cây xanh, học biết về sự cần thiết bảo vệ môi trường thiên nhiên.



Có rất nhiều “loài hoa từ khắp nơi trên thế giới hội tụ, khoe sắc tai Floriade.
Đây là sự kiện chỉ được tổ chức mười năm một lần nên không chỉ thu hút các nghệ nhân hoa từ các nước châu Âu, châu Phi như: Đức, Pháp, Thụy Sĩ, Slovakia, Hy Lạp, Thổ Nhĩ Kỳ, Tunisia, Ethiopia..., mà còn từ nhiều nước châu Á như: Bhutan, Indonesia, Myanmar, Nepal, Pakistan, Thái Lan, Trung Quốc lẫn các nước châu Mỹ như Bolivia. Floriade khổng lồ này đã được lên kế hoạch, chuẩn bị từ cách nay 5 năm với kinh phí 250 triệu euro.



Cuộc triển lãm hoa quốc tế Floriade được ví như là “Olympic của muôn loài hoa”, “Disneyland của hoa”, “niềm mơ ước ưu tiên một của mọi người yêu hoa”.
Ban tổ chức tin sự kiện này sẽ thu hút khoảng 2 triệu khách tham quan. Ở bên kia biên giới Đức, sân bay quốc tế Dusseldorf chỉ cách điểm hội hoa có 30 phút đi xe, nghĩa là khách Đức có thể đến với Floriade nhanh hơn cư dân Amsterdam.



Có rất nhiều cái cần ngắm nghía cho thật sướng mắt tại Floriade Venlo 2012.


Khi Floriade 2012 kết thúc, nơi đây sẽ trở thành Công viên xanh Venlo, cái nôi nghiên cứu và cung ứng những giải pháp mới, hiệu quả nhất về phát triển nông nghiệp bền vững, sạch và xanh. 




> * Floriade 2012 (floriade.nl) sẽ bế mạc ngày 7/10/2012, mở cửa từ 10h - 19h mỗi ngày.
> 
> * Giá vé tham quan người lớn 25 euro.
> 
> * Có xe buýt chở khách tham quan từ nhà ga xe lửa Venlo đến địa điểm Floriade.

----------


## Amp21

Đẹp quá
10 năm mới có 1 lần à, mình đi ngắm vài lần chắc là hết đời luôn  :cuoi1:

----------

